
Show HN: Go, Docker, and AWS ECS hosted publisher tool - volker48
http://blockbust.io/
======
volker48
One of the authors here. We did an extensive write up on the technology behind
the product and lessons learned here
[https://medium.com/@BlockBust](https://medium.com/@BlockBust). Let us know if
you have any questions we would love to answer them.

